# Rural King vs. TSC?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Rumor has it, when our Kroger grocery store moves into it's new building <largest Kroger in our state!>, that another store will be moving in. Person who told me said he couldn't remember the exact name he thought it had the name 'Urban' in it, but said there was one in another town about 40 mins away. I looked it up and it has to be Rural King.

So can anyone tell me about Rural King? He said it would be a huge store, and carry 2x more than what the TSC's around here have. I'm excited about that, but their online prices seem to be a little higher than TSC? So how do they fare as far as price comparisons?

We buy and will continue to buy our feed from a local feed store, but I typically make a 20 minute drive to the nearest TSC for odds/ends, and anything that comes up that we need along the way.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I go to both Rural King and TSC. They don't quite carry the same things. I've found pricing to be close. One thing may be cheaper at TSC but another thing is cheaper at Rural King. I can count on finding barn lime at Rural King. Usually what I can't find at one I can find at the other. They both have a place for me.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Karen! We have a few feed stores that have some farm supplies, but it will be nice to have a big store like this move into our county - might make the other stores a little more price competitive as well  
I do like TSC very much, just wish they sold more variety, especially for goats.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I also go to both stores and if there is no competition then either can be more expensive. In Fort Wayne there was only TSC and it was over priced but if you went to Kendallville they have both rural king and TSC so TSC is cheaper up there. I personally like rural king better just because they have more stuff and a bigger store. There are home goods, clothes, furnature, tools, toys, pet supplies, and livestock supplies.


----------



## MustBeeKiddin (Dec 21, 2014)

We have both in our county, and I find I am drawn to Rural King more than TSC. 

The store had just opened this summer when we were putting our fence up, and they had this 12% off promotion (actually they have them every quarter or so and we take full advantage and stock up on necessary items). We bought all of our fencing supplies during the promotion. You have to pay at the register, but fill out a quick online form and you get gift cards back.

They had the promotion a couple of weeks ago, so we stocked up on all of our food for the year.

I have yet to have a bad experience at Rural King and bad shopping experiences follow me like a bottle baby goat....


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I hope that Rural King is definitely moving in, our town really needs a store like that  Right now we have Kroger, Kmart, Cato clothing, family & General dollar stores, save a lot, and a lot of small town type stores. We have 3 feed stores, another feed store primarily aimed towards horse feed & a horse supply store. We have 84 Lumber, and Ace Hardware, but both of them - not having any real competition are extremely expensive. So much so, we'd rather drive 20-25 minutes to Lowes.

From everything I've heard, our county continues to boycott Walmart from coming lol I'm really okay with Walmart not coming here, it would ruin the small businesses... Like Lowe's - I don't mind making the 20-25 minute drive for Walmart, since I don't go there very often anyway


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I wish we had a Rural King. I truly hate our TSC store it has to be the worst in the country. Over priced stock, hardly any meds, and RUDE, RUDE, RUDE employees.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

NubianFan said:


> I wish we had a Rural King. I truly hate our TSC store it has to be the worst in the country. Over priced stock, hardly any meds, and RUDE, RUDE, RUDE employees.


I had to look to see where you are from, I thought maybe you shopped at my local TSC!

They never have any common meds, always out of everything and our sales people (if you can ever find them) are rude, too!


----------

